

Why Siri Should Have Launched on the Mac - kanebennett
http://onthelaunch.com/2011/12/siri/

======
orls
While this article certainly has a reasonable core point -- that the 'oddness'
of using Siri in public is unsettling, and could dent the pickup of voice
control through embarrassment -- it's hard not to argue the opposite too: that
had Siri launched on the Mac first, it would have languished in obscurity. If
it had launched on Mac first, I'm sure the author would have been arguing it
should have launched on iPhone instead.

